# Yay - We did it!



## JacaRanda (Aug 5, 2015)

Petition Update Victory California Bans Bobcat Trapping Change.org

And hopefully we did it without threatening anyone, or acting ugly in any manner.

Bobcat photos to follow; at some point.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 5, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Petition Update Victory California Bans Bobcat Trapping Change.org
> 
> And hopefully we did it without threatening anyone, or acting ugly in any manner.
> 
> Bobcat photos to follow; at some point.


Who's acting?  Lol

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------

